# Seriously, Blade Runner Collector's Series on HD DVD?



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone seen this coming?

Blade Runner HD-DVD Five Disc Complete Collectors Edition 2007

It's a five disc special on HD DVD, dubbed the "complete" collector's edition. The only difference between it and the five disc "Ultimate" collection is what looks like a briefcase package. The surprising thing is that this is on Amazon for only $28! Really? Five discs for only 28?

Wow. I haven't seen this movie in years but it's one of my all time favorites. I can't believe it'll be on HD DVD by Christmas.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Also available on Blu-ray.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I already have it pre-ordered from Amazon for $27.95 delivered (free shipping) for the 5 disc set. HD DVD. December 24th delivery. Sorry, I should have used the Shack gateway.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, may be time to start thinking about another big Amazon order. Wife and I do about twice per year, trying to save on postage to Australia. I'm not sure how effective that is, but it's big fun when the box arrives!


----------

